# AMD Althon64 X2 6400+ / EVGA 8800GTX / Could use some help overclocking CPU/GPU



## PyroX1040 (Dec 17, 2007)

Hello Folks,

I'm new to Tech Power Up Forums and I currently am running a:

*CPU*
_AMD Athlon 64 X2 6400+ 3.21 Ghz 2000Mhz_

*Motherboard*
_ASUS M2N32-SLI Deluxe Wireless Edition AM2 NVIDIA_

*Memory*
_Kingston HyperX 4GB 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 800_

*Graphics Card*
_EVGA GeForce 8800GTX 768MB 384-bit GDDR3 [X2]_
.
*Hard Drive*
_Western Digital RaptorX 150GB 10,000RPM ATA150_

*Sound Card*
_Creative 7.1 Channels Sound Blaster X-Fi Fatal1ty_

*Power Supply*
_OCZ GameXStream ATX12V 700W Power Supply _ 

*Case*
_NZXT Zero Black/Silver Aluminum ATX Full Tower_

*Cooling*
_Straight Air_

*Current Benchmarks / Overclocking On Just GPU Can Be Viewed Here:*






I was hoping to overclock my CPU just a bit but I'm not sure how far I can push it without causing damage to it mainly because I'm worried about the power usage as well as the actual computer frying itself and I'd rather not blow around $2,000 

As Far as Temp. goes I'm going to be installing a new CPU Fan and a new GPU fan and 2 new memory fans which will drop my overall temp by around 30C so ignore the temps for now I know they are quite high!

If anyone knows current limits on my CPU that would be awsome with my power supply without it causing any artifacts or anything just stable running and what program should I use to set it that way and if you could explain how that would be nice.

I'm open to suggestions for new CPU / GPU fan's and Memory Fans, Current budge for all of it is lying around $200, so somewhere in there, I will also soon be adding another Nvidia EVGA 8800GTX to my system soon so please beware the overheating issuses I might face in the future!

Current Temp In Computer "Lab" 65F so it shouldn't be a huge variable in the CPU/GPU cooling.

I'm also open to suggestions on the GPU over clocking so just post your suggestions in general!

Thanks,
PyroX1040


----------



## cdawall (Dec 17, 2007)

the BE 6400+ is topping around 3.7ghz but dont expect that high those are very nice chips  and somewhat rare start pushing the volts up and follow this http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=22547


----------



## PyroX1040 (Dec 17, 2007)

cdawall said:


> the BE 6400+ is topping around 3.7ghz but dont expect that high those are very nice chips  and somewhat rare start pushing the volts up and follow this http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=22547


I've tried changing that around in my BIOS but it doesn't seem to be making any noticable difference and I constantly crash with the "blue screen of death" if i get it i'll make sure to screenshot it so I can post but I'm wondering if there's an alternative to just doing it through the BIOS like a program that will set it and reboot it, I'd rather like to be able to read a step by step and do it then restart instead of just trying to remember what i read earlier... [1 computer in the house]...


----------



## cdawall (Dec 17, 2007)

print out the how to post


----------



## PyroX1040 (Dec 17, 2007)

cdawall said:


> print out the how to post


Alright..... my concern is that I don't want to fry anything if you could give me some numbers as to what i should aim for like just a gusse or what you feel my hardware can handle as far as benchmarks go and speed so I don't ruin anything, I apologize I'm newish to OC'ing!


----------



## cdawall (Dec 17, 2007)

225*16 vcore @+.1v


----------



## PyroX1040 (Dec 18, 2007)

cdawall said:


> 225*16 vcore @+.1v



CDAWall I need your help... My computer has messed up big time I'm getting the following error after I rebooted my computer from altering my ATI-Tool benchmarks to 625Mhz / 2000Mhz / 1450Mhz I believe... and It has crashed and giving me the following message...

The following file is missing or corrupt:
C:\Window\system32\config\system

Now it also says I can enter my original CD-ROM and try to fix it using my Windows XP 2003 Professional 64-Bit CD, by loading it from the CD-ROM and using their repair tool...

So after reading this I assumed there was a problem in the BIOS which then I immidently changed the BIOS back to the original settings, and then rebooted. I got the same problem again and crashed and then tried to changed it to boot from the Original CD-ROM and ran the repair program,

I then did the following,
1) Booted from CD-ROM into Windows Options
 2) Selected option repair
  3) Options to select enter the following folder to repair - C:\Windows
   4) Upon selecting the C:\Windows option but the following happened
    5) Received Blue Screen Of Death: Error: PAGE_FAULT_IN_NONPAGED_AREA
     6) Stop: 0x00000050, (0xFFFFF980C9250FC8, 0x000000000000001, 0xFFFFF8000104A11D, 0x000000000000000 )

I've tried defaulting the BIOS, Re-installing Windows from scratch, but I get the same Error from step 5-6. Figuring I could have messed up my BIOS via ATI-Tool by overclocking my GPU I removed my graphics card Nvidia EVGA GeForce 8800 GTX 768MB, and after doing that I replaced it with and older Nvidia EVGA 7300LE 512MB, and after doing that no change, If you have any idea PLEASE HELP ME!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cdawall (Dec 18, 2007)

have you tried a reinstall of the nvidia driver also try uninstalling AtiTool, but whats odd is that error pertains to this



			
				smartcomputing.com said:
			
		

> Error Message:
> PAGE_FAULT_IN_NONPAGED_AREA
> Translation:
> This is a blue screen error that has a more specific and targeted area of concern. This error occurs as a result of a system memory problem, whether it is physical memory space or virtual memory space. We’ve often seen this error occur with bad memory sticks or when system DRAM (dynamic RAM) timings are too aggressive for the memory modules. Nine times out of 10, it’s the result of overclocking or RAS/CAS (row address strobe/column access strobe) latency timings that are beyond the limits of your installed memory.
> ...



i looked it up ages ago b/c thats the error message i get when i BSOD


GPU overclocking rarely leads to a BSOD...

you may have gotten a bad stick of ram try all of them first with memtest and if you get errors tryeach stick by itself @ stock timings and the manuf. specified voltages if you get a stick(s) with a mass number of errors that the problem


----------



## trt740 (Dec 18, 2007)

PyroX1040 said:


> CDAWall I need your help... My computer has messed up big time I'm getting the following error after I rebooted my computer from altering my ATI-Tool benchmarks to 625Mhz / 2000Mhz / 1450Mhz I believe... and It has crashed and giving me the following message...
> 
> The following file is missing or corrupt:
> C:\Window\system32\config\system
> ...




reset you cmos with the jumper or pull the cmos battery. Windows somtimes does this if you oc too high without enought votage to you cpu. *Also don't OC a 6400+ on the stock amd cooler you will kill it.They run hotter than a Pygmys nutts at the equator*


----------



## PyroX1040 (Dec 18, 2007)

cdawall said:


> have you tried a reinstall of the nvidia driver also try uninstalling AtiTool, but whats odd is that error pertains to this
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I can't even run windows... I can't even get bast the first loading screen....


----------



## PyroX1040 (Dec 18, 2007)

trt740 said:


> reset you cmos with the jumper or pull the cmos battery. Windows somtimes does this if you oc too high without enought votage to you cpu. *Also don't OC a 6400+ on the stock amd cooler you will kill it.They run hotter than a Pygmys nutts at the equator*



And how would I go doing this "reset cmos, or pull the cmos battery"?


----------



## cdawall (Dec 19, 2007)

look in your instruction manual for something called the reset CMOS and it shows how to do that, if you cant find it do this:

unplug your PSU from the wall

look on the mobo for a little button batter remove that


----------



## PyroX1040 (Dec 19, 2007)

cdawall said:


> look in your instruction manual for something called the reset CMOS and it shows how to do that, if you cant find it do this:
> 
> unplug your PSU from the wall
> 
> look on the mobo for a little button batter remove that



I found and removed the CMOS battery and it has fixed nothing and I put it back in, now is there another way to "reset" it?

or do I have to remove the battery then hit a button then do it...


----------



## hat (Dec 19, 2007)

On my motherboard there's 3 pins going up and down by the floppy port I believe. Normally it's on 1 and 2 I believe, 2 and 3 is reset cmos

read the manual, you should have this too


----------



## cdawall (Dec 19, 2007)

PyroX1040 said:


> I found and removed the CMOS battery and it has fixed nothing and I put it back in, now is there another way to "reset" it?
> 
> or do I have to remove the battery then hit a button then do it...



leave it out overnight...i recommend reading the manual and finding the switch


----------



## peach1971 (Dec 19, 2007)

*Exactly* WHEN did you get the first BSOD?


----------



## PyroX1040 (Dec 19, 2007)

hat said:


> On my motherboard there's 3 pins going up and down by the floppy port I believe. Normally it's on 1 and 2 I believe, 2 and 3 is reset cmos
> 
> read the manual, you should have this too





			
				CDAWALL said:
			
		

> leave it out overnight...i recommend reading the manual and finding the switch



Ok after finding the switch and succefully reseting the cmos battery It is still giving me the same problem...

I'm going to leave it out overnight later tonight while I sleep currently I'm racking my brain trying how to do it.. 

I'm debting if I could just use a new cmos battery or has these tests and changes eliminated  the original conclusion of my cmos battery being the problem...


----------



## PyroX1040 (Dec 19, 2007)

peach1971 said:


> *Exactly* WHEN did you get the first BSOD?



After the reboot around 9:30PM CST yesterday.... and after entering the Windows setup to either repair or re-install windows.. the main problem isn't the BSOD, it's the 

The following file is either corrupt or missing:

C:\Windows\System32\Config\System

...................

Tested the RAM it seems to be fine all 4 of the 1GB sticks...

Mobo seems to be running fine, and the hard-drive is questionable because I can't really access it...


----------



## hat (Dec 19, 2007)

If you have onboard video or a spare video card try it.


----------



## trt740 (Dec 19, 2007)

PyroX1040 said:


> I found and removed the CMOS battery and it has fixed nothing and I put it back in, now is there another way to "reset" it?
> 
> or do I have to remove the battery then hit a button then do it...



make sure you unplug your power suppply and leave the battery out for about 5 minutes.


----------



## trt740 (Dec 19, 2007)

trt740 said:


> make sure you unplug your power suppply and leave the battery out for about 5 minutes.



all remove all but one stick of ram and try and boot


----------



## hat (Dec 19, 2007)

yeah unplug power supply and press on button to drain caps ^^


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 19, 2007)

That isn't a CMOS problem guys, His windows installation got corrupt from trying to overclock. 

Don't "shoot for the moon" all at once, try overclocking the chip in 1 mhz increments next time, bud.


----------



## PyroX1040 (Dec 19, 2007)

JrRacinFan said:


> That isn't a CMOS problem guys, His windows installation got corrupt from trying to overclock.
> 
> Don't "shoot for the moon" all at once, try overclocking the chip in 1 mhz increments next time, bud.




I didn't OC the CPU just the GPU and it was below it's full potential.. how can I fix my windows!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PyroX1040 (Dec 19, 2007)

trt740 said:


> all remove all but one stick of ram and try and boot



I did, it hasn't fixed it yet and I also don't have an on-board graphics card... /sigh

I am using a spare video card from my old computer an Nvidia 7300LE


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 19, 2007)

PyroX1040 said:


> I didn't OC the CPU just the GPU and it was below it's full potential.. how can I fix my windows!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Never mentioned anything about the cpu, silly silly man. 

Well, I should say small increments, and no offense to you but why overclock an 8800GTX?

It's powerful enough as it is 

EDIT: Either way, it's still a windows installation problem and you will need to reinstall/repair.


----------



## strick94u (Dec 19, 2007)

That is the same erro the dell pc's at work give when windows craps out simple fix reload windows.


----------



## PyroX1040 (Dec 19, 2007)

JrRacinFan said:


> Never mentioned anything about the cpu, silly silly man.
> 
> Well, I should say small increments, and no offense to you but why overclock an 8800GTX?
> 
> ...



Yes i realized this was a windows error from the start but I'm not sure how to fix it, I simply OC'd the GPU and something got messed up with windows and I OC'd it to run Cyrsis better because it brought my GPU to it's knee's other than that I've realized this entire time that it's been a software windows problem


Original Post:
My computer has messed up big time I'm getting the following error after I rebooted my computer from altering my ATI-Tool benchmarks to 625Mhz / 2000Mhz / 1450Mhz I believe... and It has crashed and giving me the following message...

The following file is missing or corrupt:
C:\Window\system32\config\system

Now it also says I can enter my original CD-ROM and try to fix it using my Windows XP 2003 Professional 64-Bit CD, by loading it from the CD-ROM and using their repair tool...

So after reading this I assumed there was a problem in the BIOS which then I immidently changed the BIOS back to the original settings, and then rebooted. I got the same problem again and crashed and then tried to changed it to boot from the Original CD-ROM and ran the repair program,

I then did the following,
1) Booted from CD-ROM into Windows Options
2) Selected option repair
3) Options to select enter the following folder to repair - C:\Windows
4) Upon selecting the C:\Windows option but the following happened
5) Received Blue Screen Of Death: Error: PAGE_FAULT_IN_NONPAGED_AREA
6) Stop: 0x00000050, (0xFFFFF980C9250FC8, 0x000000000000001, 0xFFFFF8000104A11D, 0x000000000000000 )

I've tried defaulting the BIOS, Re-installing Windows from scratch, but I get the same Error from step 5-6. Figuring I could have messed up my BIOS via ATI-Tool by overclocking my GPU I removed my graphics card Nvidia EVGA GeForce 8800 GTX 768MB, and after doing that I replaced it with and older Nvidia EVGA 7300LE 512MB, and after doing that no change, If you have any idea PLEASE HELP ME!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## trt740 (Dec 19, 2007)

JrRacinFan said:


> That isn't a CMOS problem guys, His windows installation got corrupt from trying to overclock.
> 
> Don't "shoot for the moon" all at once, try overclocking the chip in 1 mhz increments next time, bud.



That happens all the time and by reseting the cmos it allows the ide drives to load correctly and can fix that problem most of the time nothing is wrong with windows it's a hardware problem causing this. That error can also be caused by having bad ram.  You can also reboot to windows insatll with the windows cd, hit repair option, then type help at the C prompt it will list the commands the one you want is C:\fixboot  or something (close to that) follow the prompts and it will fix your corrupted boot file without a reinstall. You can also remove your video card, boot with your old video card, then switch back with original video card. That works sometimes aswell. Changing your hardware forces you system to change it's start up files .


----------



## PyroX1040 (Dec 19, 2007)

trt740 said:


> That happens all the time and by reseting the cmos it allows the ide drives to load correctly and can fix that problem most of the time nothing is wrong with windows it's a hardware problem causing this. that error can also be cause by having bad ram.



i removed the cmos it's sitting right now letting it sit for awhile and gunna try it later


----------



## trt740 (Dec 19, 2007)

PyroX1040 said:


> i removed the cmos it's sitting right now letting it sit for awhile and gunna try it later



try some of the other option i listed.


----------



## PyroX1040 (Dec 19, 2007)

trt740 said:


> That happens all the time and by reseting the cmos it allows the ide drives to load correctly and can fix that problem most of the time nothing is wrong with windows it's a hardware problem causing this. That error can also be caused by having bad ram.  You can also reboot to windows insatll with the windows cd, hit repair option, then type help at the C prompt it will list the commands the one you want is C:\fixboot  or something (close to that) follow the prompts and it will fix your corrupted boot file without a reinstall. You can also remove your video card, boot with your old video card, then switch back with original video card. That works sometimes aswell. Changing your hardware forces you system to change it's start up files .



I cannot type more than 1 letter I"ll try it in a bit and post what happens... also thanks for your help let's go see if it works!!!


----------



## PyroX1040 (Dec 19, 2007)

PyroX1040 said:


> I cannot type more than 1 letter I"ll try it in a bit and post what happens... also thanks for your help let's go see if it works!!!



Nope doesn't work and didn't fix it !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 19, 2007)

trt740 said:


> That happens all the time and by reseting the cmos it allows the ide drives to load correctly and can fix that problem most of the time nothing is wrong with windows it's a hardware problem causing this. That error can also be caused by having bad ram.  You can also reboot to windows insatll with the windows cd, hit repair option, then type help at the C prompt it will list the commands the one you want is C:\fixboot  or something (close to that) follow the prompts and it will fix your corrupted boot file without a reinstall. You can also remove your video card, boot with your old video card, then switch back with original video card. That works sometimes aswell. Changing your hardware forces you system to change it's start up files .



Oh I know, but odds are (more than 89% of time that this happens) it's a bad windows installation. Your best bet would not be to do a windows repair but a full format & clean install.


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 19, 2007)

The Windows on your HDD have been corrupted , you can clear CMOS till your face turns blue and it wont fix the lack of a file in your HDD.

Reinstall windows or do a repair if possible, as this is not a component issue, its that Microsofts windows has a habit of loosing system32 files when you OC too far!

Good luck!!!!!!


----------



## PyroX1040 (Dec 19, 2007)

sneekypeet said:


> The Windows on your HDD have been corrupted , you can clear CMOS till your face turns blue and it wont fix the lack of a file in your HDD.
> 
> Reinstall windows or do a repair if possible, as this is not a component issue, its that Microsofts windows has a habit of loosing system32 files when you OC too far!
> 
> Good luck!!!!!!



So is there A way I can use the auto-restore on the windows boot up disk
? by just using a floppy that I can somehow put windows onto or something?

I don't want to re-install completely...!!!


----------



## trt740 (Dec 19, 2007)

sneekypeet said:


> The Windows on your HDD have been corrupted , you can clear CMOS till your face turns blue and it wont fix the lack of a file in your HDD.
> 
> Reinstall windows or do a repair if possible, as this is not a component issue, its that Microsofts windows has a habit of loosing system32 files when you OC too far!
> 
> Good luck!!!!!!



no true peete if I oc to high I get that error until I drop my cpu back to default after a hard reset. Thats not the cse here it appears.


----------



## peach1971 (Dec 19, 2007)

You can boot from a live CD like Knoppix or connect the HD to another PC 
and then manually replace C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\SYSTEM with the latest backup (system_BAK_XXXXX) by simply renaming after backup of the original file.


----------



## PyroX1040 (Dec 19, 2007)

peach1971 said:


> You can boot from a live CD like Knoppix or connect the HD to another PC
> and then manually replace C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\SYSTEM with the latest backup (system_BAK_XXXXX) by simply renaming after backup of the original file.



Where can I locate my latest back_up file??? I can acess the HDD from another computer by making it a slave to the main HDD, and I'm trying to figure out where I can find just a C:\Windows\System32\Config\System file to replace mine with if anyone has a zip of it let me know and I'd be very greatful and hopefully it will fix my problems....

So if I have a back-up somewhere without my knowing peach1971 where could I find the file u speak of system_BAK_XXXXX


----------



## peach1971 (Dec 19, 2007)

Same directory: C:\Windows\System32\Config\

Windows uses the file from C:\Windows\repair when it tries to repair itself via console.
But the system file in that folder is as old as your installation.. 

So you better take the file from C:\Windows\System32\Config\


----------



## PyroX1040 (Dec 19, 2007)

peach1971 said:


> Same directory: C:\Windows\System32\Config\



And I just have to simply rename it?

On a second question, I'm looking to get a new CPU Air cooling device and I was wondering if you have any suggestions I was looking into this:
ASUS Arctic Square 92mm Vapo Bearing CPU Cooler - Retail

Thanks,

PyroX1040


----------



## peach1971 (Dec 19, 2007)

PyroX1040 said:


> And I just have to simply rename it?
> PyroX1040


Yes, that´s all.
Remember: It´s Microsoft. 

As for temps:
VRM temp is REALLY important.
So you better have a look at it with Lavalys Everest.
Start Catalyst Control Center > Automated Clock Config Tool and watch the temp.
>120°C tends to crash.

Does your card look like this?






>> EDIT: Lol, sorry, mixed up two threads.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Dec 19, 2007)

Sorry to bud in guys, but I was just wondering, whats the maximum teperature for the 6400+? The safety range?


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 19, 2007)

trt740 said:


> no true peete if I oc to high I get that error until I drop my cpu back to default after a hard reset. Thats not the cse here it appears.



My point wasnt that it couldnt be done(fixed) by clearing CMOS. My point was if it doesnt rectify the situation when you clear it the first time, the is a corruption issue in the HDD and clearing CMOS mutliple times will do nothing !


----------



## PyroX1040 (Dec 19, 2007)

peach1971 said:


> Yes, that´s all.
> Remember: It´s Microsoft.
> 
> As for temps:
> ...



Yes but there are 2 of those power plugs and my PSU only has 2 output cords and 1 GTX 8800 takes both not just one unless only one is needed...

It only has 2 x 6Pin and I'd need 4 >.<!!!


----------



## PyroX1040 (Dec 19, 2007)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16812200106

splitter :O!!!


----------



## PyroX1040 (Dec 20, 2007)

peach1971 said:


> Same directory: C:\Windows\System32\Config\
> 
> Windows uses the file from C:\Windows\repair when it tries to repair itself via console.
> But the system file in that folder is as old as your installation..
> ...



Thanks a ton dude that fixed my problem I simply looked into via connecting it to another computer and making it a slave drive and looking into the file:

D:\Windows\System\Repair\System and replaced the old file in D:\Windows\System32\Config\System with the old non-registered one in the D drive!!!

Problem solved and the RAM problem hasn't happened since so it was simply Windows registry no reformating needed no data lost! just had to re-do drivers and settings that all I had to do!!! thanks guys and thank you Peach1971!!!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 20, 2007)

Congrats! Nice to see you didnt have to format and clean install!


----------



## PyroX1040 (Dec 20, 2007)

JrRacinFan said:


> Congrats! Nice to see you didnt have to format and clean install!



I know I was like lets try this now and I first forgot to plug in the hard drive and was like **** did I just screw myself over? then I realized crap.. forgot to plug the power in then I loaded and I saw the Windows XP screen and I litterly jumped outta my chair and ran through my house and pick'd up my small dog and hugged him so hard he looked like he was about to die lol and well I'm as happy as anyone could be !!!!!!


----------



## peach1971 (Dec 20, 2007)

Ur welcome!


----------



## trt740 (Dec 20, 2007)

large good cooler THERMALRIGHT ULTRA EXTREME, THERMALRIGHT ULTRA 120, Scythe Infinity, Tuniq Tower, ZEROtherm Nirvana NV120 120mm , Smaller height wise ,but good,Enzotech Extreme-X , Thermalright Ultima 90, and cheapest and best bang for the buck Arctic cooler pro-7


----------



## PyroX1040 (Dec 20, 2007)

Using this instead:
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=47481


----------



## trog100 (Dec 20, 2007)

just bear in mind the 6400 chip is on the edge when u buy it.. a small v core increase to 1.4 and slight fsb speed increase say to 210mhz or so is about it..

there is no more.. AMD have already overclcocked the bloody thing before u get it.. 

trog


----------



## trt740 (Dec 20, 2007)

trog100 said:


> just bear in mind the 6400 chip is on the edge when u buy it.. a small v core increase to 1.4 and slight fsb speed increase say to 210mhz or so is about it..
> 
> there is no more.. AMD have already overclcocked the bloody thing before u get it..
> 
> trog



Trog I owned a 6000+ and it went alot higher than that 6400+ especally black editions hit 3.6ghz or higher on air. They are the best of the best binned amd chips made. Almost all of the newer 6000+ chips hit 3.4ghz and these are even better binned chips.


----------



## trog100 (Dec 20, 2007)

not exactly a major overclcock thow is it.. 3.6 is way optimistic.. anything guaranteed is far less.. as i say the chips are on the edge when u buy them.. 

plus the small extra gain isnt worth the effort.. 3.4 is a reasonable 24/7 expectation..  not much more..

trog


----------

